# Need Help Returning Phone To It's Org Fw and Unrooting it



## Duskye (Feb 24, 2012)

So I've been tasked with undoing the phone, though I'm not exactly sure what to do, I was told to unroot it and put it back on gingerbread, though I'm not sure what to do exactly, what do I need to do to go back to the org rom?


----------

